# WOL in the BIOS causes power ups after shutdown

## graysky

In order to support WOL, my Asus H87I-Plus requires an option set in the BIOS (Onboard>APM>Power on by PCIE).  When I have this enabled, I can indeed start the machine using the wol magic packet, but there is an undesired side-effect: when I shutdown the machine, it stays shut off for about 5 sec and then turns back on all by itself.  If I disable the option in the BIOS, this does not happen... but I am unable to use wol.

Anyone run into this issue before?

```
% sudo ethtool eno1

Settings for eno1:

   Supported ports: [ TP ]

   Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 

                           100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 

                           1000baseT/Full 

   Supported pause frame use: No

   Supports auto-negotiation: Yes

   Advertised link modes:  10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 

                           100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 

                           1000baseT/Full 

   Advertised pause frame use: No

   Advertised auto-negotiation: Yes

   Speed: 1000Mb/s

   Duplex: Full

   Port: Twisted Pair

   PHYAD: 2

   Transceiver: internal

   Auto-negotiation: on

   MDI-X: on (auto)

   Supports Wake-on: pumbg

   Wake-on: g

   Current message level: 0x00000007 (7)

                drv probe link

   Link detected: yes
```

----------

## niick

I've got the same issue with a Gigabyte Z87X-D3H, had to turn wol off in the bios as well.  I'm not sure if it's a kernel/driver issue or a bios one.  The computer dual boots with win7 and that doesn't show the same problem.

----------

## graysky

Thanks for the reply.  Seems to me that if win7 can shutdown cleanly, but Linux cannot that the problem must lie there... what is your init system?

----------

## roarinelk

tons of recent intel motherboards have the same problem (including one of mine).  Looks like a BIOS/EFI problem.

----------

## graysky

Great  :Sad:   The Asus techs with whom I have corresponded barely speak English.  Looks like this problem will never get to the people it needs to for a fix.

----------

## Hu

If this does affect a significant number of motherboards, there is a good chance that it will soon affect hardware in the possession of a kernel developer or other power user who can assist the kernel developers in pursuing a fix.

----------

## niick

 *graysky wrote:*   

> what is your init system?

 

I'm using openrc-0.12.4.

It's reassuring to hear we're not alone on this.  Guessing part of the issue is the relative newness of UEFI, it's the first time I've had it on a board.

----------

## graysky

Booting into windows 7 and then shutting down from there does not exhibit this behavior.  It seems to be something unique to Linux...

----------

## graysky

An update: this is a BIOS bug but there is a work-around. I have been testing several systems (Z77 and H97-based) after I disabled all references to 'xHCI' as it pertains to USB settings[1].  I also enabled wake on keyboard[2].  And finally, I disabled EuP 2013 which affects wattage in power off mode.  For over 2 months now, I haven't observed an unintentional wake-up with 'wake on PCIe' enabled in the BIOS.

1a. https://communities.intel.com/message/168708

1b. https://github.com/torvalds/linux/commit/0adf7a085fae52b18202a95722fc05d644fa7a42

2. http://serverfault.com/questions/349898/wake-on-lan-with-ubuntu-causing-constant-reboots

----------

